# FR: habiter (à/dans) Paris - préposition



## Globug

Salut,
I have a question about word usage when speaking about where you live.
I know that it is most correct to say "j'habite a ______(nom de ville, etc)" BUT !! Is it actually wrong if you said "j'habite dans _____(ville)"?
merci in advance.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also the following discussions:
FR: habiter (dans) une maison
habiter (à / sur / dans) Paris (Français Seulement forum)
habiter (dans) un appartement (Français Seulement forum)


----------



## Ploupinet

It depends: I think of the case of Paris.
You live "à Paris", but to be more precise you can say "dans Paris", to explain you're not in the suburbs. But this is the only case you could say "dans" I believe!


----------



## stephlittle

It's still not clear to me when it is appropriate to say "habiter [name of city] and when it is appropriate to say "habiter *à* [city]".

I've always heard "habiter Paris" but my grammar book just used "habiter à Toulouse" in a sentence.  What am I missing?

Thanks for your help!  (I love this forum!)
Stephanie


----------



## Hairy

Without "à" = cooler, but just as correct


----------



## Aelin

Hello everybody!
How can I make the difference between "habiter Paris" and "habiter à Paris" in English. I have a text to translate from french. I already read the topic "habiter vs habiter à" but it doesn't help me.


----------



## Mouquiette

Exactly the same meaning.


----------



## Aelin

I know that it is the same meaning, but I have a text from George Perec to translate in English : "je pense être à peu près sûr de me faire comprendre en disant "j'habite Paris" ou "j'habite à Paris"(il y a un différence entre ces deux manières de dire, mais laquelle?)"
Merci pour ton aide quand même.


----------



## Jocaste

"_J'habite Paris_" me fait penser à une relation assez proche entre toi et la ville.
Arf, c'est pas très clair tout cas 
"_J'habite Paris_" me donne plus l'impression que tu aimes la ville ou que tu la connais bien, que "_j'habite à Paris_" qui me semble parfaitement neutre.
Mais après, c'est peu juste dans ma tête tout ça !


----------



## Aelin

I think I've not been enough clear, sorry. It's probably because it's not so easy for me to speak English . I have to translate a french text, in that text the author George Perec make a difference between the expression "habiter à Paris" and "habiter Paris". How can I make feel that difference in English?


----------



## Jocaste

Mon dictionnaire dit :
habiter (à) Paris = _to live in Paris _... not very helpful
Tu ne pourrais pas nous donner ta phrase pour qu'on puisse avoir un peu plus de contexte et être plus à même de t'aider ?


----------



## Aelin

En fait je l'ai déjà donné mais comme j'ai pas été claire personne n'a compris . C'est un texte de George Perec où il fait la liste des différents emplois du verbe habiter, c'est un véritable casse-tête pour traduire !  Et donc à un moment il écrit, je cite : 

"De n'importe où en France (...) je pense être à peu près sûr de me faire comprendre en disant "j'habite Paris" ou "j'habite à Paris""
Je ne sais pas du tout comment rendre les deux expressions en anglais!


----------



## Mouquiette

En fait, je ne penses pas que tu puisses, puisqu'il n'existe pas de différence entre les deux. A moins qu'il y ait deux façon de dire j'habite en anglais et qui soit du même registre (mais je ne vois pas quelle autre façon que 'I live in' ..)


----------



## Jocaste

Aelin said:


> C'est un texte de George Perec où il fait la liste des différents emplois du verbe habiter, c'est un véritable casse-tête pour traduire !  Et donc à un moment il écrit, je cite :
> 
> "De n'importe où en France (...) je pense être à peu près sûr de me faire comprendre en disant "j'habite Paris" ou "j'habite à Paris""
> Je ne sais pas du tout comment rendre les deux expressions en anglais!



Je pense que tu ne devrais pas traduire "_j'habite à Paris_" et "_j'habite Paris_" puisque Perec parle des différences entre ces deux expressions françaises ici justement.
Je dirais un truc du genre "_I'm pretty sure to be understood anywhere in France by saying _"j'habite Paris"_ and _"j'habite à Paris"_, which both mean _"I live in Paris" ".


----------



## The Scrivener

I would do the translation into English but leave "j'habite Paris" and "j'habite à Paris" in French, followed by, in English in parenthesis (I live in Paris).


----------



## Jedematty

Yea, it doesn't seem like there is an English equivalent. If I'm understanding Jocaste correctly, "J'habite  Paris" implies a love of the city where you live, or a personal identification with it. In English we would probably say "I am Parisian" - to imply that connection with the city. So perhaps:

j'habite à Paris = I live in Paris (simply stating a fact)
j'habite Paris = I am Parisian (I live in Paris and I love the city or am proud to be living there)

Does that make sense to the French natives? Is that a correct understanding of the difference between the 2 statements?


----------



## Maître Capello

To me both sentences mean the exact same thing and are “neutral”… By the way I remind you that Jocaste said, “Mais après, c'est peu juste dans ma tête tout ça !”


----------



## dicomec

A mon avis, et selon mon dico, habiter Paris et habiter à Paris, c'est à prrès la même chose.  Mais...On peut bien dire, J'habite Paris dans le sens de : Même quand je ne suis pas à Paris, mon coeur y réside toujours.


----------



## madamepeel

Cela ne va sûrement pas aider Aelin, mais, pour les anglophones, il n'y a pas de différence de sens selon qu'on emploie “à" ou pas. 
Personnellement, j'habite à Paris et j'emploie la préposition "à" quand je le dis à des gens. "J'habite Paris" est peut-être un peu plus littéraire parce que plus rare, c'est tout, mais il n'y a aucune idée d'amour de la ville ou de fierté là-dedans…


----------



## Aelin

Hello everybody!

We have corrected the translation in English lesson. So to make a difference between "habiter à" and "habiter Paris", my teacher suggested : "I live in Paris" and "Paris is where I live".

Thank you for your answers !


----------



## wildan1

I think your English teacher is splitting hairs over two sentences that are not that obviously different--at least the difference isn't obvious to me.

To me,_ Paris is where I live_  is more clearly equivalent to _C'est à Paris ou j'habite _


----------



## Punky Zoé

wildan1 said:


> To me,_ Paris is where I live_  is more clearly equivalent to _C'est à Paris _ou que_ j'habite _


----------



## Aelin

@wildan 1 : I think that it is a good translation, because in French there is not a fundamental difference between "habiter à Paris" and "habiter Paris" but the author choices to distinguish the two expressions. It's the same in English "Paris is where I live" and "I live in Paris" are two equivalent expressions but there is a difference only in the way to say it.


----------



## crossreference

Puisque les deux expressions sont équivalentes, je mettrais, "I live in Paris" and "I reside in Paris", comme traduction anglaise.


----------



## marget

I'm not sure I understand this distinction.  "I reside in Paris" seems simply more formal and less common than "I live in Paris".


----------



## ssss

Bonjour,

Ce n'est toujour pas clair pour moi -- est-ce que l'on dit "J'habite dans un petit village" ou "J'habite un petit village".

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Broff

You could use both, the use will depend on the context and emphasis.


----------



## ilydork

Hello, I would just like a confirmation if this is grammatically correct, and why: _J'habite Paris._ 
(As opposed to "j'habite *à *Paris.") Also, which way is spoken usually, with the à or without?

Context: I'm asking this after reading much discussion about the prepositions of place […] here.

Thank you.


----------



## geostan

With the verb _habiter_, either is possible.


----------



## jbroussia

"J'habite Paris" is more like "I'm part of Paris" 
"J'habite à Paris" is like "I live in Paris but I could live anywhere else"


----------



## geostan

This sounds like a very personal interpretation. Here is a link to the BDL's article on the verb:

Banque de dépannage linguistique - Habiter


----------



## wildan1

jbroussia said:


> "J'habite Paris" is more like "I'm part of Paris"


 
That might be similar to the expression _I call Paris home_ (even if you weren't born there, you feel like it is your hometown):

_I was born in Cleveland but now I call Washington home._


----------



## Testing1234567

Est-il correct que "habiter à" est pour un endroit plus grand que "habiter" est pour?


----------



## OLN

Testing1234567 said:


> Est-il correct que "habiter à" est pour un endroit plus grand que "habiter" est pour?


Je ne sens pas cette nuance. 
On peut peut habiter Londres ou habiter *à* Castelmoron-d'Albret (plus petite commune de France, dit-on). Dans les deux cas, on *y* habite.

[…]


----------

